# 1.4 into mk3 jetta gls?



## Anthony's (Dec 12, 2019)

Does this motor go into a mk3? I love my 2.0 but l live in texas and 6 months outa the year it has ac on and it's a gas guzzler really.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Anthony's said:


> Does this motor go into a mk3? I love my 2.0 but l live in texas and 6 months outa the year it has ac on and it's a gas guzzler really.


Search. GTS

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

